# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  The Drake

## Pete

[category=]Restaurants[/category]
[category=]Uptown 23rd[/category]
[category=]Current[/category]

[toc]no[/toc]
*Address:*  23rd & Walker
*Phone:*  
*Hours:*  
*Development:*  The Rise
*Status:*  under construction
*Links:*  
Official Website
Menu
Facebook Page




*Information & Latest News*11/13/13:  Retailers flocking to The Rise 

10/18/13:  A Good Egg Dining Group (Cheever's, Iron Starr, RePUBlic, Kitchen no. 324, Tucker's, Red PrimeSteak) will be opening a new seafood restaurant in The Rise development at NW 23rd & Walker.  A.G.E. has leased 4,500 square feet in the far east end of The Rise fronting Walker, and the space features a very tall vaulted ceiling.  Restaurant will feature seafood flown in from both coasts and raw oysters with several special dipping sauces.

A Good Egg Group has invested heavily in the Uptown / 23rd Street corridor, recently purchasing and renovating 2500 N. Walker into their new headquarters and catering kitchen.  They also own and operate Cheever's Cafe at 2409 N. Hudson, Tucker's Onion Burgers at 324 NW 23rd, and own 401 NW 23rd, the location of Dutch Floral & Home.
*Gallery*

----------


## Pete

Bumping this to the top -- this is another OKCTalk exclusive!

----------


## lasomeday

How did it get lost in the posts?  Looks like it will be the anchor to the development.  Can't wait to try it out.  What is the Pizza place behind it?  And new apartments?  Have you seen what the designs for those? Two or three story?  That is a great location!

----------


## Pete

Pizza place will be a new concept by Chris Lower (Big Truck Tacos, Back Door BBQ, Mutts, etc.).  Heard it will be called Coaled Pizza.

Apartments will be developed by Marva Ellard.  Cottages to be renovated, new apartments built. Not sure of the exact design.

----------


## lasomeday

Wow, this is awesome!  Three great developments in one block.  The gentrification of this area is about to hit hyperspeed!

----------


## BBatesokc

Excellent news! So far the wife and I love every Good Egg endeavor, so I'm certain this will be a hit.

Also excited to see this area further developed.

----------


## jrod

This is fantastic news. 23rd is picking up some serious steam.

----------


## BDK

> and raw oysters with several special dipping sauces.


Now this is news I can get behind!

----------


## bchris02

Is this in place of or in addition to the 80s Retropub that was originally supposed to go into the Rise?

----------


## Pete

> Is this in place of or in addition to the 80s Retropub that was originally supposed to go into the Rise?


In addition to.

This restaurant will be at the far east end of The Rise, and FlashBack RetroPub will be at the far west end.

----------


## pickles

> Is this in place of or in addition to the 80s Retropub that was originally supposed to go into the Rise?


There is no good reason to think FlashBack is off.  No one has given any indication to that effect.

----------


## AP

Uptown is picking up steam quickly.

----------


## bchris02

> In addition to.
> 
> This restaurant will be at the far east end of The Rise, and FlashBack RetroPub will be at the far west end.


Cool. I am really looking forward to this seafood restaurant. It is very significant being that currently the best it really gets in this city is Red Lobster (unless you like fried seafood). This restaurant will do very well because it brings something new to the city.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Cool. I am really looking forward to this seafood restaurant. It is very significant being that currently the best it really gets in this city is Red Lobster (unless you like fried seafood). This restaurant will do very well because it brings something new to the city.


There is Pearls, which is pretty good.

----------


## bchris02

> There is Pearls, which is pretty good.


I haven't been to Pearls in Nichols Hills. I've been to Trappers and Crabtown. Those are great restaurants but different from a more upscale seafood place. I like the Cajun flair the Trappers has.

----------


## HangryHippo

Wonderful news!  I'm especially excited for this because I love seafood and A Good Egg.

As for the apartments, hopefully Marva sticks with this project.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I haven't been to Pearls in Nichols Hills. I've been to Trappers and Crabtown. Those are great restaurants but different from a more upscale seafood place. I like the Cajun flair the Trappers has.


oh man, you don't know what you're missing then. Pearls is by far my favorite seafood restaurant in OKC.

----------


## lasomeday

> oh man, you don't know what you're missing then. Pearls is by far my favorite seafood restaurant in OKC.


Yeah, the only good seafood places in town have a cajun twist to them.  It would be nice to have a seafood place that had a Northwest or Northeast feel to it.

----------


## soonerguru

Great news! Can't wait!

----------


## Praedura

Do we have any more info on the new apartments being developed by Marva Ellard? Is there a thread for that?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Yeah, the only good seafood places in town have a cajun twist to them.  *It would be nice to have a seafood place that had a Northwest or Northeast feel to it.*


TBH, I have yet to eat at an establishment with a true Northeast seafood taste, other than Red Lobster, but I don't know how authentic they are.

----------


## onthestrip

> Yeah, the only good seafood places in town have a cajun twist to them.  It would be nice to have a seafood place that had a Northwest or Northeast feel to it.


Exactly my thoughts.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Yeah, the only good seafood places in town have a cajun twist to them.  It would be nice to have a seafood place that had a Northwest or Northeast feel to it.


That's how they disguise the fact our seafood is not fresh!

----------


## Bellaboo

Since we're on seafood, anyone try the scallops at Vast ?

----------


## bchris02

> TBH, I have yet to eat at an establishment with a true Northeast seafood taste, other than Red Lobster, but I don't know how authentic they are.


You should try Bonefish Grill sometime. They have locations in Dallas, Tulsa, and Wichita. They aren't really what I would call upscale but they are a cut above Red Lobster and are a solid choice in landlocked cities.

----------

